
Ask HN: Mouse or external touchpad - michaeloblak
After reading the article about RSI, I started setting up my desktop setup. I&#x27;m long time laptop user. Most of the time I&#x27;m using keyboard, but sometimes a &quot;pointer&quot; is useful (web).<p>Which one you find more convenient and better for development?
======
benologist
I like my Logitech trackpad but really I just want a keyboard/trackpad device
exactly like the bottom half of my MBP for work.

[https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Rechargeable-Touchpad-
Multi-...](https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Rechargeable-Touchpad-Multi-Touch-
Navigation/dp/B0093H4WT6)

------
bluGill
I've always wanted to try putting a trackball on the floor, I've heard it is
great for window selection. (I use focus follow mouse - if you are stuck on
something other than a X this may not apply)

~~~
bluGill
I don't know of any current computer that will not allow you to plug more than
one pointer device into it. Why limit yourself to just one, get them both and
see what you use. Some computers even let each device control a separate
pointer which might be useful - or might be a big pain. Only you can know what
will work for you.

------
Piskvorrr
I have yet to see an ergonomic touchpad. Although there are plenty of horrible
mice to go around, too, there are fairly ergonomic models, and even special
RSI-prevention models.

